# sniper bullets



## snipergirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all.
Was really hoping for some information on sniper rifles and their bullets.
If I need ballistics to really differ from each other, would it be realistic to use
For example a winchester SR100 with 338 bullets and a Imbel 308 sniper rifle with let's
Say 308 bullets?????
I am an author, but when it comes to guns and bullets I am clueless..
Any help would be appreciated!!
Also - have to add that I need both guns in story and I need good accuracy level for distances
Of over 500 metres.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You would use the .338 bullet if you are shooting the 338 Lapua. For best accuracy most people I know shoot the SMK (Sierra Match King) which is made for competition. The same applies for the 308. Most often you will find people shooting the 168 grain weight bullet in the 308, and for extended range the 300 grain bullet in the .338 Lapua. For extreme accuracy I guess the Lapua Silver Scenars are very good bullets. 
Your 500 meter accuracy idea is no problem. I find the 308 very good to 800 yards. Some people shoot it to 1000 yards, and I know rifles like the Savage F class with 30 inch barrels use a 155 grain bullet to get their velocity up and would keep that bullet in a six inch circle at 1300 yards.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

168's are no good after 800 or so they start to tumble and most go to the 175 smk, but it doesnt matter what bullet is shot because the bullet or rifle does not make a sniper. If you want info on ballistics buy brian lytz book on applied ballistics he works for berger. They are the same if jo blow is pulling the trigger or a trained operator the difference is where the bullet ends up. Not to be a dick or anything but alot of good men have busted their *** EARNING that title you have in your name.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt, I have heard that many times about the 168 vs the 175. I tried the 175, but I got pressure before I could get velocity to reach 1000 yards and still remain supersonic. I went back to the 168 and use it to 600 yards even though it works to 800. I can reach 3000 fps with 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenars and do much better than with 175 SMK. I do have to back off to 2950 fps for good accuracy. I notice the long range Savage F class Palma 308 uses is intended for the 155 gr. I know the Scenars have a good ballistic coefficient. After all the talk about 175 gr I was very disappointed. I just switch to my 300 Win Mag or 6.5 X 284.

I guess I am one that would not recommend the 175 gr.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plainsman, how fast does the 175 have to get to remain supersonic at 1000?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

snipergirl I love your screen name.
Kurt a nice lady comes on this site and asks an intellengent question and you give her crap about her name. Your a real jerk.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Old Hunter said:


> snipergirl I love your screen name.
> Kurt a nice lady comes on this site and asks an intellengent question and you give her crap about her name. Your a real jerk.


Sorry you are all butt hurt over that. Cant be that inteligent as there might be one or two "snipers" on this site at best and seems that a search of the interweb would bring alot better answers. I see she has been back to respond. Just feels fishy like a anti gun troll. i have been called worse by much better than you.

plainsman i love my 168 amax they shoot like a dream have not got to the 175 yet so just going by hear say. Tried some 155 bergers but could not load them long enough in my gun to work. I would like to try some other 155 but dont know if my bbl is long enough to get the velocity out of them that is needed. But if we are stricly talking about "sniper boolits" than the smk would be king in the 30 cal varietys. now when you get to chey-tacs and barrets i dont know that suppper dopper magical "sniper boolits would be used. But all in all i have no room to speak on snipers bullets, sniper rifles, sniper stratagies or any thing of the sort as i am not a sniper. Unless counter terorism aginst pdogs counts.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am going to have to agree with Kurt on this one. Kinda fishy that a person gets on with one post and is asking a bunch of "sniper" questions. It would seem to me an "author" would have better places to look and other resources to check than this forum. I would tend to think troll also. Why would you automatically assume it is a "nice lady"?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage260 said:


> I am going to have to agree with Kurt on this one. Kinda fishy that a person gets on with one post and is asking a bunch of "sniper" questions. It would seem to me an "author" would have better places to look and other resources to check than this forum. I would tend to think troll also. Why would you automatically assume it is a "nice lady"?


You could be right, but I'll give the person the benefit of the doubt. Mostly for this reason:


> when it comes to guns and bullets I am clueless..


 How nice to hear a humble statement. If the request was serious we should all be flattered that she thinks we know what we are talking about. If it's a she that is.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There are better places to research sniper rifles than a hunting site. I suspect the winchester SR100 you mentioned is actually the German made ERMA SR-100, it is chambered in the 7.62 NATO (308 Winchester) the 300 Winchester Magnum and the 338 Lapua Magnum. The Imbel fZ 308 AGLC sniper rifle is made in Brazil, it is chambered in 7.62 NATO (308 Winchester). They are both magazine fed bolt action rifles.

If you are going for differing ballistics then using the SR-100 in 338 Lapua would indeed give you a farther effective range over the Imbel and it's 7.62 (308) load. But, at 500 meters the accuracy level of either one is going to be superb. Stretch the range to 1000 meters and then I would have to go with the SR-100 in 338 Lapua.

Don't forget to research optics as well, the scope is an integral part of any sniper weapons system.

Good luck with your book.

huntin1


----------

